# TOM HOYLE R.I.P



## lucydog8 (23 Jan 2017)

HI.
Just to let you know that Tom as passed away peacefully in Blackburn hospital early in the morning 2.30am.today
For all that knew of Tom he was a prolific time triallist as well as a good sound bloke, as and when i know more i will post. Tom was born 8/11/1933 and as been suffering for 12 long years with cancer, he put up a good fight right to the end. RIP Tom


----------



## Bimble (23 Jan 2017)

RIP Tom.


----------

